# Anyone know who manufactures these hair traps?



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

A bigger pic would help


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Click on it, goes to photobucket.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i never seen of such a thing other than special interceptors for hair.. That looks like a modified continuous waste kitchen baffle tee with a screen.. is it listed or approved?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used these before. I don't know the brand but they are readily at beauty shop supply companies.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Found my answer after a bit of surfing...

addatrap.com

I was a bit shocked when I found the cost, this may explain
why I have not seen more of them. They are very proud of them 

I will admit, despite the cost, I will be installing these in my own home.
I hate having to clean my own drains after working all day...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

BigDave said:


> Found my answer after a bit of surfing...
> 
> addatrap.com
> 
> ...


 
Use Bio-Clean and you won't have to clean your traps


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BigDave said:


> Found my answer after a bit of surfing...
> 
> addatrap.com
> 
> ...


Twenty years ago the trap I posted was almost $30.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Twenty years ago the trap I posted was almost $30.


We should have gone into injection molded plastics Biz


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

suzie said:


> Use Bio-Clean and you won't have to clean your traps


The profit from my 1/4" drill driven top snake jobs keeps my table and
fridge well stocked thank you, but no thank you on the bio stuff.
Call me old fashioned, that would be me...


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

BigDave said:


>


but the second mouse gets the cheese

Thats funny and true!, have not heard that, but makes since!!:thumbup:


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I am not a fan of anything being put down a drain other then a cable to clean it out too many people with allergies and you cant take a chance on something making someone sick.


----------

